

Discovery that quasars don’t show time dilation mystifies astronomers - cwan
http://www.physorg.com/news190027752.html

======
gjm11
There's a little discussion at
<http://physicsforums.com/showthread.php?p=2666411> where someone going by the
name "Vanadium 50", apparently a moderator there, says:

"You're seeing some bad, bad reporting here. [...] I don't have access to the
latest Hawkins paper, but what he does not do is look at a particular feature
(e.g. a SN light curve) and show it does not appear more slowly in distant
QSO's, but he lumps together all optical variations, does a Fourier transform
and shows that the ensemble appears independent of distance. This is a much
more complicated measurement, and it is much more difficult to interpret
easily. [...] Any sort of one line conclusion like "QSOs don't exhibit time
dilation" is oversimplistic."

This, plus my impression that every time I've seen a PhysOrg link on HN it's
been sensationalized at best, inclines me to wait for more detailed
information from more obviously-reliable sources before jumping to any
conclusions.

------
gjm11
Earlier brief article by the same author:
<http://iopscience.iop.org/1538-4357/553/2/L97/fulltext> . I don't know what's
new in his latest; it seems to be qualitatively similar.

